# UV-Lampe



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Ihr lieben!

Heute möchte ich mal was wissen, da ich ziehmlich verunsichert bin. Ich habe seit 3 Jahren ein UVC im Filterkreislauf und das Wasser ist von der Optik und auch chemisch einwandfrei!

Nun wollte ich gerne wissen, wie oft man den Leuchtstab wechseln muss? In der Bedienungsanleitung steht davon nichts. In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen das man die Dinger net zu wechseln brauch und andere sagen jedes Jahr! Was ist denn nun richtig? So ne neue Lampe kostet 25 Euro aber das ist net so schlimm. ich würde mich jetzt nur Ärgern, wenn ich jedes Jahr so ne Lampe kauf und dann brauch ich des gar net.

Also für Antworten wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar!

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Axel,

ich kenne nur die Aussage (auch und insbesondere   der Hersteller), dass man die Lampe jährlich wechseln sollte. Die ohnehin schon wirkungsgradschwachen Lampen bauen schnell ab und entfalten immer weniger Wirkung. Diese müssen sie jedoch so weit wie irgend möglich erhalten, denn das Wasser wird bei den im Gartenteich üblichen, leistungsfähigen Pumpen, den kurz gebauten Röhren und geringen Leitungsquerschnitten ohnehin schon viel zu kurz bestrahlt, um die gewünschte Wirkung auf die Algen haben zu können.

Unabhängig davon möchte ich hier meine persönliche Meinung wiederholen, wonach UVC-Geräte in einem gut gemachten Teich überflüssig, in jedem Falle aber teuer und schädlich für das Plankton sind. WENN sie denn eine Wirkung auf Algen entfalten, wirken sie generell entkeimend und zerstören (oder mindesten schädigen) ALLE Mikroorganismen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

*UVC-haltbarkeit ?*

Hallo Axel,

eine Uvc-Lampe hällt ca. 1 Jahr, dann baut sie sehr schnell ab,
sie leuchtet zwar immer noch, aber der Anteil der UVC-Strahlen
geht zurück.
Beim Halbjahresbetrieb (nur Sommerbetrieb) kann man die
UVC zwei Jahre betreiben, aber bei Ganzjahresbetrieb (Innenhälterung)nur ein Jahr.
Wenn man den gesammten Wasserstrom durch die UVC jagt, ist das 
Ergebniss nur mangelhaft.
Die Zellen werden nur wenig geschädigt(wie bei einem Sonnenbrand)
und leben weiter.
Wenn man aber den Wasserstrom teilt (mit einem T-Stück) und nur 
einen kleinen Teil durch die UVC leitet,erreicht man sehr viel mehr.
Durch die längere Bestrahlungszeit werden Zellen von Krankheitserreger
Abgetötet.
Es kommt zu einer Keimreduzierung, der Keimdruck auf die Fische
sinkt drastisch.
Ich leite nur ca. 25 - 30 % des gepumpten Wassers durch die UVC,
den Rest daran vorbei.
Eine UVC-Lampe gegen Algen zu verwenden halte ich für Zweifelhaft.
Ein guter Vorfilter (Abschäumer) ist da besser geeignet,der entfernt
auch Schwebealgen.


mfg
lothar


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Lothar,

da haben wir sie ja wieder, die alte Debatte  :ja: . Ist ja auch ein emotionales Thema.

Ich stimme Dir voll zu, dass schon sehr viel geholfen ist, wenn der Wasserstrom geteilt wird und nur ein Bruchteil des Wassers langsamer an der Lampe vorbeiströmt. Dennoch würde mich einmal eine Rechnung interessieren, wie lange die Verweildauer des Wassers vor der Lampe ist (z.B. Amax 15000, davon 33 % = ca. 5000 ltr/Stunde, diese in ein 1,5" Rohr gepresst = Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in Meter/Sekunde. Die aktive Länge des Brenners ist xy cm, ergit eine Verweildauer von 0,z Sekunden unter UVC-Bestrahlung...).

Ich stimme Dir auch zu, dass die UVC Behandlung von Algen ein zweifelhaftes Ding ist, bleibt also nur die Anwendung zur Keimreduzierung. Mir hat bis heute niemand erklären können, warum die übrigen Mikroorganismen nur leicht geschädigt werden sollen, wenn die Krankheitskeime (und die Algen) abgetötet werden. Ich habe mir jetzt übrigens sagen lassen, dass UVC Vorklärer in Schwimmteichen nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen, weil dadurch allergische Hautkrankheiten hervorgerufen würden. Andere konstatieren, dass UVC ursprünglich der Sterilisierung von Trinkwasser diente oder bemerken ganz lapidar, dass sich nach dem Einsatz von UVC die gesamte Art der Teichreinigung verändern muss, weil eben die Teichbiologie verändert wird (also: Aufwändigere Filtertechnik).

Letztlich aber, in einem gekonnten Koi-Teich wie dem Deinen, mögen ganz andere Spielregeln gelten als von mir geschildert. Du schäumst sowieso ab, filterst in Perfektion, der Pflanzenfilter befindet sich in einem geschützten Teil des Teiches oder gleich ausserhalb des Koi-Beckens und Kois sind sehr empfindliche Tiere, die möglicherweise besser mit sterilisiertem als keimbelastetem (normalen Fischen macht auch die normale Keimbelastung nichts aus) Wasser zurecht kommen. *So kann ich mir vorstellen, dass genau da ein leistungsfähiger UVC Vorklärer mit langsamer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit richtig eingesetzt ist.*

Ganz generell kann ich das aber aus den obigen Gründen nicht auf Teiche aller Art übertragen.

Mit besten Grüssen
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

*Dankeschön!*

Hallo Ihr beiden!

Danke für eure Antworten  8) 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2003)

*UVC ja oder nein ?*

Hallo Axel,

die meißten Garten- oder Koiteiche sind haben einen Überbesatz.
Wenn man viele Menschen längere Zeit in einen Raum ohne ausreichend
Frischluftzufuhr sperrt, breiten sich auch schnell Krankheiten aus.
In einem überbesetzten Teich ist das genau so.
Da hilft der beste Filter nicht.Darum verwende ich eine UVC.

Einen Gartenteich kann man mit einem sehr sehr langsam fließenden
Bach vergleichen,und ich versuche diesen "Bach" so perfekt wie 
möglich nachzuahmen.
Das NACHAHMEN hat nichts mit dem Ausehen zu tun sondern
mit den Biologischen Vorgängen im Teich. 
Und einem "Bach" von einigen Metern länge muß man etwas nachhelfen,
sei es mit Technik oder optimalen Bedingungen oder beidem.


mfg
lothar


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2003)

*Leistung der UVC ?*

Hallo Rainer,

wieviel Leistung haben UVC-Lampen die 15 000 Stunden halten.
Meine Erfahrungen sind:

UVC-Lampen unter 25 Watt bauen sehr viel schneller ab und 
haben einen sehr viel niedrigeren Wirkungsgrad wie stärkere
UVC-Lampen.


mfg
lothar


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2003)

Ein Wissender ! Reiner, Dich schickt der Himmel ! Fragen über Fragen:

Ist es richtig, dass UVC Brenner, die zur Entkeimung eingesetzt werden, ausnahmslos alle Mikroorganismen schädigen bzw. abtöten ?
Was kannst Du zur Verweildauer des Wassers im Vorklärer bei gängigen Teichgeräten sagen ? Reicht sie aus, um die versprochene Wirkung zu erzielen ?
Werden Algenstämme resistent gegen UVC ?
Ist es richtig, dass UVC Vorklärer in Schwimmteichen und Swimmingpools untersagt worden sind, weil die Gefahr von Hautallergien zu gross ist ?
Kannst Du Dir vorstellen, warum die Hersteller solcher Geräte einen Lampentausch jedes Jahr vorschlagen ??

OK, die letzte Frage ist polemisch. Mit den übrigen Fragen würde ich allerdings gerne zur Versachlichung der Diskussion beitragen (und ggf. auch meine eigene Meinung revidieren).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2003)

*UVC*

Hallo an alle,

noch mal vielen Danlk für all die Tipps von euch, echte Klasse.

@Reiner ich werde mich morgen mal auf den von dir gelinkten Seiten umschauen.

Gruß Axel


EDIT BY THE ADMIN TO GET NO WRONG NAMES IN THE DISCUSSION


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*UVC*

Frage: Ist es besser, die uvc-Lampe im Hauptstrom des des Filters zu installieren oder im Bypass?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2003)

*UVC*

Hallo Manfred,

ich habe meine UVC Lampe als Beipass. Das abgezweigte, langsamer fliesende Wasser geht durchs Gerät in den Filter. Das habe ich deshalb gemacht, da meine Pumpe (Aquamax 5500) eine ziehmlich große Wassermenge bringt und dadurch der Reinigungseffeckt des Gerätes stark nachlies. Jetzt habe ich das ganze Jahr glasklares Wasser im Teich, das war vornweg-eben durch den hohen Druck-nicht der Fall.

 :!: Ich möchte mich aber nicht darauf Festlegen, das das UVC an einen Beipass muss! Ich habe an meinem Teich nur bessere Erfahrung damit gemacht! :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2003)

hallo zusammen,
oase gibt für seine uvc - 10 000 betriebsstunden an.
bei den oase uvc ist der beipass schon im gerät integriert - das heißt die hauptmenge wasser läuft direkt durch - eine nebenmenge (regelbar über scheiben mit verschiedenen lochdurchmessern - angepasst an der pumpenleistung) läuft an der röhre vorbei.

(zumindest ab biotron 36 stimmen diese angaben - bei kleineren geräten müßte ich mich noch einmal schlau machen)

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2003)

*UVC*

Ich beabsichtige den Bitron 9 c von Oase zu kaufen, und habe folgende Fragen dazu:

Ist ein Bypass schon eingebaut? wenn nein:
Wie wird ein Bypass gebaut?

Ich habe den Filter Biotec 4, wie wird der Bitron 9 c in oder an den Filter
Biotec 4 gebaut?

Sollte man auf den Bitron 9 c warten oder das alte Gerät Bitron 9
oder Ein ) Watt Gerät von Vorton kaufen?

Kann mir jemand diese Fragen beantworten?

Im Voraus vielen Dank


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

hallo manfred,

der bypass ist bereits werkseitig eingebaut - und kann mittels scheiben mit verschiedenen durchmessern auf die jeweilige durchflussmenge eingependelt werden.

wie der biotron jetzt im speziellen an den kleinen biotec angebaut wird kann ich ohne nachzuschauen nicht genau sagen - nur eines kann pauschal gesagt werden - der anbau iszt vorgesehen und problemlos machbar.

nun zu den Biotron "C" geräten - eines weiß ich sicher - die größeren (36w - 72W) wurden von oase aus dem momentanen programm herausgenommen und sind vermutlich erst nächstes jahr lieferbar - ob dies auch die kleineren betrifft sollte mit oase direkt geklärt werden - hauptunterscheidung ist der selbstreinigungsmechanismus der "C" geräte - doch ich persöhnlich könnte darauf verzichten und denke auch mit der momentanen gerätebaureihe bist du gut bedient.

zu einem anderen hersteller würde ich nicht raten da die anschlüsse einer gleichlautenden firma aufeinander abgestimmt sind und andere geräte einen mehraufwand bedeuten würden - aber ganz sicher auch machbar.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2003)

*UVC*

Hallo,
bei den Leuten die Ich kenne werden UVC-Lampen nicht zur Keimreduzierung im Wasser angewandt, sondern nur um klares Wasser zu bekommen.
UVC-Lampen sind in der Regel dazu da um die im Wasser enthaltenen Schwebealgen zu bündeln damit der Filter sie leichter heraus filtern kann.
Der Gesichtspunkt an der sache ist, das ein Koiliebhaber seine Fische auch sehen will und das kann er bei grünem Wasser nicht .
Ich selber hatte bis vor einem Jahr immer Grünes Wasser und konnte meine koi nur an der oberfläche sehen,
Durch den Einsatz von 2 UVC-Lampen 1x 55 Watt und 1x 25 Watt habe ich nun Glassklares Wasser bis auf 2 Meter Grund. 
Und ich erfreue mich meiner koi und meine Koi sich bester Gesundheit.
Nishigoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2003)

*Du kennst mich nicht*

Hallo Nishigoi,

ich benutze die UVC zur Keimreduzierung,Schwebealgen sind 
für mich ein Fremdwort.

Mein Überbesetzter Teich ist 365 Tage im Jahr Algenfrei und 
Glasklar,auch ohne UVC.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

*Uvc*

Kannst ja auch keine haben wenn Du von Anfang an UVC's benutzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

Wir haben uns jetzt auch eine UVC-Lampe gekauft, die wir mit dem neuen __ Filtersystem einbauen werden.

Die Wasserwerte sind ja recht zufriedenstellend, aber seit einiger Zeit sehe ich so gut wie keine Fische mehr, da das Wasser nur noch grün ist!

Und wie Nishigoi sagt:

Wenn man Kois hat, will man sie eigentlich auch gerne sehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2003)

*UVC*

Hallo Nishigoi,

meine 25 watt UVC-Lampe ist nur im Bypass eigebaut,da läuft nur
25 % der gepumpten Wassermenge durch.

Auch bei Abgeschalteter UVC-Lampe bekomme ich keinen GRÜNEN
Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2003)

*Frage*

Hallo Küwi,

wenn dein UVC nicht funktioniert, solltest du überprüfen ob es richtig installiert ist. Außerdem solltest du kontrollieren ob das Gerät die ausreichende Leistung für deinen Teich hat.

Ein weiterer Grund kann auch sein, das das Leuchtmittel zu alt ist. Mit der Zeit lässt die Leistung nach und es kommt auch zur Algenblüte.
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal schreiben, wie große dein Teich ist und wie stark dein UVC ist.

Ist das UVC an den Filter angeschlossen? Oder hast du überhaupt einen Filter im Teich?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2003)

hallo axel,

langsamer lesen und mehr auf die worte achten   



> die wir mit dem neuen __ Filtersystem einbauen werden.



" werden ist zukunft " ..... soll heißen die lampe ist noch nicht eingebaut !!

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2003)

*Ups*

Hallo Jürgen,

ups! Du hast recht, wirklich nicht richtig gelesen! Ich dummerchen. 
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo Tommi & Co.!


Seit gestern ist es soweit:

Nachdem mein armer Mann insgesamt 4x in den kalten Teich geklettert ist und die Fische komplett verstört waren war es vollbracht:
Die neue Pumpe ( Aquamax 5500 ) und der Filterkessel incl. UVC-Lampe sind untergebracht, richtig angeschlossen  und laufen!!!!!
Wir waren dann doch ein wenig erleichtert, nachdem erst die Pumpe gesteckt ist, dann die Wasserabzweigung zum Wasserspiel nicht funktioniert hat ( besser gesagt: der Wasserspeiher lief, aber in den Filter kam kein Wasser ) und wir ca. 15m Stromkabel verlegt haben - war das leise Plätschern des Rücklaufes wie allerliebste Musik in unseren Ohren!

Und wer läst sich schon von wolkenbrucharteigen Gewitterregen vom Gartenteich vertreiben    



Das Problem mit der Schaumbildung haben wir zur Zeit auch wieder, haben das aber schon öfters beobachten können!
Ich tippe auf irgendwelche löslichen Stoffe, die der Teich entweder aus der Luft oder aus den Regenfällen aufnimmt, das das vom  Eiweiß kommt  glaube ich nicht!



Nun werden wir mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis wir wieder was sehen im Teich!

lg, kuewi


----------

